# Gulf Shores / Orange Beach Fishing Info



## Caddis295 (Aug 30, 2010)

Greetings,

I am going to be in the Orange Beach area this weekend and was wondering where to wet a line. Or perhaps bait fish from the shore.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


Caddis295


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The Gulfshores State pier has been good lately and uot at the jetties Spanish are around if you catchthe tide right !


----------

